# where should I move to???



## Mouse (Jun 5, 2009)

where should I move to? i'm currently saving money to get the hell out of this dump I live in in Aberdeen, MD but I'm really not sure what I should do...

the options are:

stay local - havre de grace. artsy tourist bed and breakfast type town. can still be near family. low rent (550 - 700 for a one bedroom for me and the boy) I could keep taking classes as HCC. draw backs - everything dies around 6 pm and the bars aren't that cheap and I don't really do the drinking everynight thing anymore. don't know if I could obtain a yard space for the pup. I think I may dig the quiet town thing though. not sure.

stay close to friends - richmond, VA. I know a lot of people there. fun as shit place almost all year round. $400/m for a room in a house in the city that he and I would split. draw back - far from family, have to still have roommates, and I'd run into a lot of ex boyfriends lol. I'd probably drink myself to death.

stay will the education - Lancaster, PA - I want to go to art college there. it's kinda a bumfuck little city with a budding art and music scene. rent is slightly steep but not undoable. I could still be close to family but not too close  we'd probably have to share a place with roomates. I don't know anyone in the area. 

stay far far away - gainesville, fl. fun town, been there a few times, my aunt lives near there. kinda cheap rent. high turn over of people meaning new faces and fun. cool arty hippy scene. it's sunny year round (winters up north really get me down) draw backs - very far from family with no option to cheaply travel to see them. hot as boiling balls in the summer. don't know if I could get my dog down there easily.


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 5, 2009)

Voting for Richmond, based purely on the weekend I spent there.

Ah, interested in PCAD? I have an acquaintance that goes there. I actually used to take art classes there; well, sort of; back in the day it was PSAD, and I think it was in a different building, but that's beside the point.

Based on my experience living in and around Lancaster for almost eighteen years now, I am voting against it. It's much better in theory than practice.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 6, 2009)

yeeaah it seems ok on the surface but its very small town like and youd never meet anyone new on a day to day really. I was condisering PCAD but I'm really not down with piling up debt when the economy is so damn shitty with no upturn in the 3 years til I graduate. it's a fun place to visit though. i grew up in Delta, about 30 mins from there on the other side of the susky. nice to meet a fellow central PA hater lol

I'm pretty much considering RVA. I can take a cheap chinatown bus to DC and then the train to where I currently reside if I want/need to visit family. but I'll be far eough away to get them out of my hair for a while. plus I know a lot of really cool people there that i've kept as good friends for a long time now. 

I could always go to VCU or J sarge community in RVA if I want. so the education isn't totaly out of the question. the only true draw back is having roommates. Im a pretty solitary creature but I guess there are enough places to hide in the city that I'll be ok lol


----------



## dime (Jun 7, 2009)

i vote none of the above


----------



## Mouse (Jun 9, 2009)

well, now that I left that stupid fucker I was engaged to I have pretty much every option now. yay?


----------



## wartomods (Jun 9, 2009)

Go to richmond and regret it go back to your town and make a living selling butane.


----------



## RideMoreTrains (Jun 9, 2009)

i vote richmond so you can drink yourself to death.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 10, 2009)

wartomods said:


> Go to richmond and regret it go back to your town and make a living selling butane.



butane? really? lol. never considered that option. hmmm...


----------



## ianfernite (Jun 10, 2009)

Butane? Pfft.


----------



## finn (Jun 11, 2009)

Mouse said:


> butane? really? lol. never considered that option. hmmm...



Well, at the very least if you go back to Richmond, you can explore the gas works plant...


----------



## Mouse (Jun 11, 2009)

true.

i think, now that I'd shed the tumor that I used to call a boyfriend, I'll stick here for a bit, do one more semester and milk the health insurance I've got til I'm 25. then I'm definitly moving to richmond. I miss all my friends there. I'll stick there as long as I can and then when the economy looks a little better I'll go to college again.


----------



## moe (Jun 12, 2009)

i vote richmond.
its sound like that place would do you good, but, eh i wouldn't know.=]


----------



## veggieguy12 (Jun 12, 2009)

thinking it would just be an overnighter, i spent five days in richmond, being surprised at how much i liked it.
and gainesville is alright, too much transiency, i think.
if you end up in either of those places - or baltimore- i might see you there, sometime.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 12, 2009)

fuck baltimore


----------



## rellydelly890 (Jun 28, 2009)

methinks you should totally stay where you are. baltimore is starting to not suck!


----------



## wartomods (Jun 28, 2009)

ianfernite said:


> Butane? Pfft.



ahahah


----------



## IBRRHOBO (Jun 30, 2009)

sounds like you kinda want the education, but you don't wanna leave where you're at. if/when you leave what's the chances of moving somewhere that you can get a job that might offer OTJ experience? then you could CLEP some of your coursework AND make money to go to school?

i put richmond as i dated a girl there and we had a blast, albeit she in a house and me in the hobo jungle. all said, i found most of the folks there didn't look down their noses at us!

wish you well either way!

footnote: you could just gear up and travel. i'll leave the light on here at the waystation!


----------



## Mouse (Jun 30, 2009)

I think the plan has officially change completely. I left the apartment I was living in with the fiance.. broke off the endagement (we're just DATING now and not living together and things are fucking great!) and I'm living at my brothers house for the next year. saving money like a crazy cat lady so I can get my much wanted van instead of wasting money on an apartment. Then I shall travel. er, we shall travel, if he's up for it. and I can "move" to Richmond, hang out with my friends, maybe get an easy job there for a bit, and kick it in my van. Pick up and leave when I feel like it. Yay? Yes, big yay!


----------



## Dillinger (Jul 15, 2009)

man FUCK richmond... fuck it.
argh.
though seems EVERYBODY loves it.


----------

